# intake question



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

hey i think im gonna pick up a short ram and a big bore for the 2.7t, do any of you have it/like it? thanks.
-Matt
edit: looking for a badge less grille too...suggestions?


_Modified by Blue20thAE at 1:43 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: intake question (Blue20thAE)*

no one?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Evoms V-flow
http://www.evoms.com/home.asp?...57+AM


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

thanks! 299








found a eurosport intake+bore piping for 189


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_found a eurosport intake+bore piping for 189









Do some VAG-COM MAF g/s before and after testing... $189 for no noticable power change is alot


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

yea definitely is...ill do that thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

Hey Blue
I know the drop-in filters aren't as cool looking as the CIAs, but the butt dyno said they worked pretty well. ...and the nice whistle is cool too!








I got the http://www.trueflow.com foam filter. I believe ITG makes one for the 2.7T too. More on here http://www.VAGLinks.com
IMHO - $50 vs $200 ...the $200 version does not make much more power at all. And the stock air box gets colder air into the motor than an "under the hood" filter. I am sure others will disagree...








I must say I would really like to know if the big bore intake will make a noticeable difference. On my GLI (VR6) it definitely did so that might be worth it.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

